# Moving Propane Tank around garden



## jester jones (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello, 

I have a 500 gallon propane tank that the propane company is going to winch out of my yard, along the garden path. I'm trying to make sure they do this with the least amount of damage possible.

They said they were going to 'leap frog' the tank using 'dunnage' to support/cushion the weight of the tank.

Can anyone give me an idea of what to expect in terms of impact to the path, and perhaps a suggestion or two to pass on to the movers to help them do a good job? 

Thanks. 

A nervous gardener.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

A 500 gallon tank should not be that heavy. Is the tank empty?


----------



## mongoose_1 (Apr 1, 2006)

Having worked for a propane company, many years ago, We would roll the tanks on their side before dragging them.


----------



## jester jones (Oct 1, 2008)

TF: We're going to be moving the tank when it gets to 20%. 

Mongoose: When you dragged the tank did you put anything under it (dunnage) to keep it from digging up the ground?

Thanks.


----------

